# Female giving birth....



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

....but it's been a half-hour, and there's been only one fry. 
She'll sit still for a while with clamped fins, a tan gravid spot (when the sun shines through it), and then she'll suddenly dart around the tank for a few seconds and then go back to resting. The way her fins are clamped and the way the male's following her around makes me think that there's still more fry to come. 
This is a five-gallon tank with a rather spindly plant that looks like hornwort (I can't remember what it's called). The pH is normal, and the male is acting fine. I didn't move the female or do anything to stress her out. Her last batch of fry gave six. 
Any ideas? Is this just a really long birth, or did she abort her fry for some reason?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2007)

Sometimes the fry get stuck and this dosent sound like a great breeder if she only had 6 fry last time


----------



## ronnfive (Sep 19, 2005)

Remove the male to another tank. The female should be alone in a planted tank specially if the tank is so small, more plants equals more babies.

ronn


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

my one platy takes 2 -3 days to give birth. See hides for all those days too. Never makes more than 10 babies but they are a good size. usually 3times bigger than the fry from the other female who pops them out in a hurry.
I like the bigger fry myself but are obviously harder for her to deliver.


----------

